# Trackdays: Clearly driving gloves are going too far, but...



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Could one acquire a pair of Puma Sprint driving shoes/trainers without being laughed out of town? :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I have the slightly higher ones which I use for karting for a bit of ankle protection.

I also bought them as the last time I did a Caterham trackday I had to do it in bare feet as the foot box is so narrow by trainers wouldn't fit. These shoes are quite slim.

Since I have them I also use them for track days. If anyone has an issue with that it's their problem not mine.

I don't respect people who judge others on silly things like this so it doesn't bother me at all what others think. 8)

p.s. I know guys who use driving gloves in RS4's etc. I don't have an issue with that either. :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

It was a serious question (ok the gloves bit was a bit tongue in cheek) - good to know they are narrow. Any point in using them in a car where the footwell isn't narrow? I have been using some Adidas Goodyear trainers which have a thin but very stiff sole. How stiff is the sole on the Pumas?

Does this picture make you salivate?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Carlos said:


> It was a serious question (ok the gloves bit was a bit tongue in cheek) - good to know they are narrow. Any point in using them in a car where the footwell isn't narrow? I have been using some Adidas Goodyear trainers which have a thin but very stiff sole. How stiff is the sole on the Pumas?
> 
> Does this picture make you salivate?


Has someone nicked your track car?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I was only thinking the same thing myself, recently.

Currently, I've been driving too and from events, wearing my slippers :lol: as you can grip the pedals far better by using your toes 

Pair of driving shoes is essential for a trackday, I'd say 

Abi ^^>> - no - stilletoes won't do :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You can get the boots (I guess also the shoes) that are FIA approved and another version that isn't.

I went for the cheapo as I couldn't justify the cost vs use of the nomex/carbon fibre heel protector ones.

With regards flexibility...

...mine has a very fairly sole from the back as far forward as the ball of your foot and then it's very flexible from there forwards. I guess this is to give the foot rigidity whilst maintaining that feel for the toes that can normally only be obtained by socks or slippers!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I have some slightly gay Sparco boots. Essential in the cramped footwell of a Caterham. No shame - it's either that or drive with one shoe on only.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Still got my old racesuit, not used for a few years so might be a bit "tight" in places  .

Don't think I'd ever wear it for a trackday but have worn the boots a few times.

The rest of it went on E-bay sometime ago.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> I have some slightly gay Sparco boots. Essential in the cramped footwell of a Caterham. No shame - it's either that or drive with one shoe on only.


IMO anything branded Sparco is an absolute no-no  I'd rather wear Burberry, but then I do drive a Subaru :lol:

I reckon a pair of black or navy blue puma driving trainers would be ideal if the sole is right. Most of the people I've met at trackdays (with the obvious exception of Mr C) who have been wearing Sparco boots have, to a man, been [email protected]


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Could one acquire a pair of Puma Sprint driving shoes/trainers without being laughed out of town? :wink:


There's someone I know who posesses both aformentioned "trackday accessories"

 :wink:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

I have a pair which I used when driving my Elise as my abnormally wide feet made driving in normal shoes difficult and at times dangerous.

Stuck in the loft as I now drive an estate wagon with enough footwell room for wellington boots.

They do look a bit naff though. Be prepared for stick if using in public places.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> There's someone I know who posesses both aformentioned "trackday accessories"
> 
> :wink:











How could I forget so soon!! :lol:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

I've got a pair of these, very comfortable!

I didn't buy them, specifically for driving though, just for going out and about but they are great to drive in


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I thought they were called Speed-cats?










There are also the Adidas Goodyear shoes in high or low cut.










You have to be careful though as both trainers are now considered trendy - so you'd be in danger of becoming cool.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I already have 2 pairs of the Adidas Goodyear trainers, are the Puma ones not going to offer anything above these? If not, no point.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Maybe the answer to these questions can be found
on an Imelda Marcos web site :lol:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Stu-Oxfordshire said:
> 
> 
> > There's someone I know who posesses both aformentioned "trackday accessories"
> ...


That'll be me then 

I have the Puma Speed Cats (without the Sparco branded tongue) and the Adidas (Goodyear) Tuscany. I much prefer the Pumas as they are much softer in both upper (more comfy) and sole (more 'feel').

As for the gloves, I was bought some plain black leather Momo open back fingerless gloves when we were in Italy (F1 shop in Maranello, name drop name drop) and they are just great. I always get sweaty palms on track days and these gloves solve that problem perfectly. Much abuse from Mr Rowland, who felt sick just sitting in the car with me wearing them :wink:

I tried looking for a picture of them but to no avail. I'll bring them to Bedford :-*


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

b3ves said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Stu-Oxfordshire said:
> ...


As much abuse as I gave Beves for wearing his German "Luftwaffe" gloves, after lapping the ring in unabated sunshine with the aircon turned off in the Evo I found myself wishing for a pair of similar gloves as it was nigh on impossible to grip the fecking steering wheel :roll:

As for shoes, I own a pair of these things........bought from a fashionable shop of trendy shoes in Bristol...they just *happen* to be well designed for grip and feel when driving in a spirited manner


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Tip: the sole width should be narrower than the foot.

Tip: laces are actually for tying up not tucking down the sides like a 6 year old.

:wink:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Carlos said:


> I already have 2 pairs of the Adidas Goodyear trainers, are the Puma ones not going to offer anything above these? If not, no point.


Soles look thicker than true driving shoes, whats the pedal "feel" like when you drive with them ?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

they have a very rigid sole which I never thought was absolutely suited to driving.

Think I will buy a set of the Pumas based on b3ves' comments.

I have to confess, I once wore a pair of black leather M&S gloves while driving at Castle Combe 

Have you fitted that tuningbox yet?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> ......
> 
> I have to confess, I once wore a pair of black leather M&S gloves while driving at Castle Combe........


and what lovely passenger you made. :wink:


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> they have a very rigid sole which I never thought was absolutely suited to driving.
> 
> Think I will buy a set of the Pumas based on b3ves' comments.
> 
> ...


Amanda has just asked me whether yellow Marigolds would do the trick?
[smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I have a pair of Sparco driving gloves - they make a real difference to grip between hand and wheel (more of an issue when you don't have power steering).

Speedcats are also good.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

paulb said:


> I have a pair of Sparco driving gloves - they make a real difference to grip between hand and wheel (more of an issue when you don't have power steering).
> 
> Speedcats are also good.


Speedos, however, are not...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

unless you want to see how fast you're going.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

....they are of the ultra small type


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Managed to get a set of new Adidas Monaco boots (black) for the princely sum of Â£9 due to a cock up but the sales assistant in the shop. Nice and they seem ok.

Rhod


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2004)

Rhod_TT said:


> Managed to get a set of new Adidas Monaco boots (black) for the princely sum of Â£9 due to a cock up but the sales assistant in the shop. Nice and they seem ok.
> 
> Rhod


so does that mean you are going to use then and come along to bedford at the end of Oct ? :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Seen these?










_On June 1st, 2004 in honour of famed, F1 driver, Ayrton Senna, Reebok launches a co-branded, co-created, driving collection of footwear. Reebok and the Ayrton Senna Foundation share a vision of courageous sprit, passion for winning and desire for community betterment worldwide. The launch of the collection features products developed to meet these high standards of excellence. The collection launches in a mid-cut design. Each colour detail on the shoe reveals specific meaning and relevance to Aryton Senna and his legacy. The custom-engineered heel clip is a technical detail that brings the authenticity of the sport onto every shoe. On June 1st, the collection will launch with a yellow/green/blue colourway in homage to Aryton Senna and his home country, Brazil. Yellow represents the bright light that Senna was to the racing community. This signature colour could also be seen on his boldly designed racing helmet, an icon in the world of F1.
_

Â£70 at the Reebok online store http://www.reebokstore.co.uk/stores...etails.aspx?pid=13582&bid=10&mid=118&cid=2165


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2004)

personally I might consider a pair of these..

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/barely_legal/IMAGE_002471.jpg

er....looking cool in the 911 8) needs racing stripes though


----------

